# 1 year old echo SRM 225



## betdy1345 (May 28, 2012)

it was shooting gas out the muffler when pulling cord to start it. took apart carb, cleaned gaskets, ports and re-assembled. it runs now but barely. everything still looks good including the gaskets. its not the filters, tried to run without, no change. anyone have any thoughts? does the carb still need new parts?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The metering diaphragm may be too stiff and not operating the inlet needle good. May need to install a diaphragm kit.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Damn and I thought Echo was a good brand. Oh well, Husqvarna then for me.


----------



## betdy1345 (May 28, 2012)

*to armymedic*

this is our second year with echo and yes they are a bit more trouble than our old stihl and we (the landscape/lawn business) did switch to husky this year by reliable tip. echo still our performs the others when they run for us though so don't count them out. perform is points to us as a gitrdone type of program. 

and thank you 30yeartech. thats the kind of detail i was looking for.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

armymedic80 said:


> Damn and I thought Echo was a good brand. Oh well, Husqvarna then for me.


It does not matter what brand of equipment you purchase, they all will use diaphragm carburetors manufactured from mostly 2 dominate suppliers. Zama and Walbro, it's the fuel that's available today that causes issues with the carburetor's and the Brand Husqvarna, Stihl or Echo has nothing to do with it!


----------



## betdy1345 (May 28, 2012)

its not just about the carb, last years stihl brakes clucth springs, primer bulbs disintigrate quicker on some more than others, not manufacture specific because there may be more than one supplier for the same part made from slighty different materials, some brands don't have grease fittings on the knuckels. the list goes on. thats why i said dont count out the echo. they all have faults of a different nature. they are all decent workhorses. im no pro by any means. thats why i come here to find out details like the one about the diaphram, just saying if you have something that doesnt need say a new engine block for who knows how much it may be long term better than braking even to fix compared to buying another new one. as far as us switching to husky we have been hearing that they are a little tougher than others overall at this point in time, and we are still using ALL of our past purchases. i just tuned up 5 today. 3 stihl, 1 echo and a 6 year old still running redmax. as a lawn biz you tend to beat the crap out of every aspect of any equipment where as the average homeowner can have the same re-re-re-rebuilt echo for years.


----------

